# ¿como hacer un contador para un display de 8 segmentos?



## racing (May 23, 2007)

Hola, quiero hacer con un integrado que no se cual es un sumador que de del 0 al 9 pulsandole a un pulsador y luego dandole a otro pulsador haga la funcion de reset. parece muy sencillo pero yo no se hacerlo. si teneis algun esquema con alguno hecho ya sea de dos o de un display para poder realizarlo yo. el integrado que sea facil de conseguir muy comercial. gracias


----------



## Avid (May 23, 2007)

Creo que podrias utilizar el 4033


----------

